# First time abroad (in van)



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

Good morning all.

The opportunity to take the van across the great divide (channel) has finally presented itself and we are off to France for a month beginning of May. Ferry from Newhaven to Dieppe and then on to Neufchatel-En-Bray for a couple of nights. This is, so far the only booking I have made.
We only have 2 objectives in mind for the month apart from relaxing and that is to take in visits to Bayeux and Mont Saint Michel. I am open to any suggestions and tips and what better place to ask than MHF and its knowledgeable membership.


Regards
Jobla


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well since you've been with us so long you must have read many many times - "don't try and do everything in one trip"

That's my only recommendation. Everything else will fall into place for you. May is a great time to be there.

Enjoy


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

Just go and enjoy yourselves, France is great, Put no toll roads into your sat nave, and use the Aires you can have a good and cheap trip. We also have the book called camperstop, with all the sites downloaded into the sat nav, this saves keep having to look at maps so see more of the scenery.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Provided you take the time to chill out you will have a superb time - hopefully by then the weather will be better = although further down here it is due to be 22C today and we have a good week ahead of us with temperatures forecast to be up to 25C. 

There is no need to use the autoroutes at all for your trip - take your time and pootle (technical term) down the coast from Dieppe towards Mont St Michel. There have been some changes recently which IMO makes MSM less attractive to MH but the place is still worth a visit.

If you are at all interested in the second WW then do visit La Musee de la Paix at Caen - but allow a full day for the trip. It is brilliantly laid out and explains clearly how the privations of WW1 lead inevitably to WW2 as you descend from sun into gloom...

http://www.memorial-caen.fr/portail/

Enjoy yourselves, there are many people on here who will undoubtedly be happy to give suggestions, but do just take your time and enjoy...

Dave


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

Don't make any more bookings - there are so many sites to choose from and at that they won'tbe too busy. We have been going to France for years and have never ever booked any sites. We tend to use Municipals and ACSI (I presume the one you have booked is ACSI - we have stayed there, lovely site) and Aires. Just follow your nose, and the weather. Weather (usually) a bit warmer down by the Loire, plenty of options for stops. Look through France Touring section of MHF - plenty of info. Enjoy.
DavidL


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

Depending on your tastes there are a vast number of WW1 & WW2 historical sites you could visit.

Pegasus Bridge, Arromanches and St Mere Eglise to name but a few


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi Jobla.
After you have been over there for a few days and got used to the free and easy attitude towards campervans, you will probably wonder how you manage to M/H here in the UK.
It is so easy over there and suitable aire's and municipal campsites are almost everywhere.
I certainly wouldn't bother booking any sites as this will give you the freedom to go where you want without restriction.
I am sure you will have a great time! Enjoy!


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I fully understand your need for the security blanket of 'booked' sites but in all honesty I have never booked a site and never been stuck for places to stop. If it should ever happen that everywhere was full (and it won't happen), you can invariably park your mobile home outside of a campsite after they have closed the gates.

In your case my next move would be to buy All the Aires in France from Vicarious Books and own a SatNav with Western Europe on it.

Alan


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

We never book either and travel to France in May/June and August/September. Actually that is not strictly true. On the few occasions we have "visitors" (friends with a tent for a week) we book in August not for the site, but for the exact pitch. Even then we only book about a week in advance..... nothing like having a well thought out plan executed well in advance :lol: 

We have stayed a few times at the Neufchatel-En-Bray site. It's lovely with a "green road" walk into the town. Never seen it remotely full even in mid August.

As others have said, don't aim for long journeys and stay a few days at sites/towns that appeal to you so you can get to know them well rather than just passing through.

Have a lovely trip

Sue


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

A few booked sites is good for starters

But do try a few aires and as Alan says buy the aires book

you will recoup the money in a few nights

lso if you prefer campsites consider the ASCI membership as you are travelling off season and great savings on ASCI campsites are to made

you can treat the first trip two ways, either slow down and see a small part of France or range a bit further and get a feel for it

the new aire at Mont ST Michael is a bit of a treck to the Mont When we visited they refused parking to Motorhomes at the Mont Car Park and the aire was still under construction , we stayed at a private aire with a pleasant long walk or cycle ride to the mont

Whatever you choose have a great holiday

Aldra


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

jobla said:


> ...Ferry from Newhaven to Dieppe and then on to Neufchatel-En-Bray for a couple of nights. This is, so far the only booking I have made. Regards Jobla


Assume this is where you've booked - CAMPING SAINTE CLAIRE - as others have said, a cracking little site.

http://www.camping-sainte-claire.com/

We have stayed a few times when travelling up and down the autoroute. The family that run it are really friendly and the facilities are good.

Prices are extremely reasonable for the quality, but it costs even less with an ACSI card.

Have a great first trip with the van to France - you'll love it. Take it steady. 

Mike


----------



## jobla (Jun 18, 2006)

*Fisrt Time abroad (in van)*

Morning all.

Many thanks for all your suggestions and tips. I am now looking forward to the trip with a lot less trepidation.

Regards
jobla


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Honfleur is worth a visit. Bear in mind if going this way there is a toll bridge, doesn't cost much, it used to be 5€ but may have gone up now.
Also if you put in no toll roads into the sat nav it will take you a long way round to avoid paying for the bridge.

Oh and Enjoy


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Just relax and enjoy it all. Don't try to do too much in the short time you're there. View this as a taster trip 'cos I'm sure you will want to go back at the earliest possible opportunity.

Have a great time  

p.s. you may find my book an interesting and helpful read too! See below


----------

